# Scansoft Paperport 11SE (Brother download)



## Freezer (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone know where I can download the ScanSoft™ PaperPort™ 11SE software which came along with Brother printers? I lost the CD.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2015)

Have you gone to the brother website and looked for support drivers and such?


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2015)

Try this link:

http://support.brother.com/g/b/down...ll&os=93&dlid=dlf005342_000&flang=4&type3=557


----------



## Freezer (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes, I've searched the site, but from what I gather the software was only distributed from the CD which came along with the printer.

Thanks for the link, but doesn't work.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Yes, I've searched the site, but from what I gather the software was only distributed from the CD which came along with the printer.
> 
> Thanks for the link, but doesn't work.


Step three works for me, agree to the eula and download.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 2, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Step three works for me, agree to the eula and download.



That's not what I'm talking about. Thanks anyway.

Hopefully someone will have the old paperport 11se on the brother application/driver cd.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the help, managed to find the CD.


----------



## Cristiano Rodrigues (Jan 22, 2016)

I have the same problem, and I'm going bonkers trying to find it... Since you found the CD, could you share it or share the source to where you found it please?


----------

